# The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2017 [Voting Closed!]



## Jacob (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome to this year?s TBT People?s Choice Awards!


_*My name is Jacob, and I will be hosting the Bell Tree People's Choice Awards for my second year, this year!_​
This is really simple, each category is based on different aspects of a TBT member, and your job is to show your appreciation to the most qualified member for each category, in your opinion. *Send all of your votes to me in a PM.*
*You may send 1 vote in for each category, so a total of 15 or so votes! You do not need to send in all 15, but as many as you can think of.
You can vote for a Staff Member, Sage Member, or Regular Member for any award. 

Voting is open, and will end on *December 23rd*! Results will go up ideally on New Years/January 1st, any votes sent before/after the voting period will not be counted.



*Categories:*

-   Member of the Year***
-   Best Newbie***
-   Funniest Member
-   Most Creative Member
-   Best Username
-   Most Mature
-   Most Active
-   Biggest Animal Crosser
-   Nicest Member
-   Most Missed Member
-   Most Helpful Member
-   Splat Master
-   Smash Master
-   Biggest Collector
-   Pokemon Trainer 

**The member of the year vote must go to a member who has not won the award previously. The following members are exempt from this year's voting; Jeremy, Oblivia, Tina, Jake, Justin, and PaJami.*
**Must have joined in 2017.*

I am aware that some awards may be outdated/don't have proper candidates, so if any of the categories do not receive a sufficient amount of votes, there will be no winner for that category. I will try to avoid this (voting for as many categories as possible is appreciated.)




*Rules and Reminders:*

- Please vote via PM. Any votes posted by any other means will not be counted.
- If my inbox is full, simply wait until I get on again, and I?ll empty it out.
- You can vote for yourself, but only once (and only if you think you absolutely deserve it). If for whatever reason(s) you think you should vote for yourself more than once, send me a PM and we?ll discuss it.
- This isn?t limited just to regular members, so of course you can vote for staff members!
- You don?t have to vote for every category, but it?s preferred if you do.
- You can change your votes after you?ve sent them, but please make a new PM and put something in the title like [CHANGED] (or something that distinguishes that you changed your votes) so I can disregard your old votes.
- Troll votes will not be counted (ie; voting a member who doesn?t play Animal Crossing as Biggest Animal Crosser, voting a member who hasn?t been active in years as Most Active, etc?).
- Any other questions, post here.

Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results), 2012, (2012 results), 2013, (2013 results), 2014, (2014 results), 2015, (2015 results), 2016, (2016 Results)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeet yeet this is prtty cool


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2017)

I think Haydenv019 should get best newbie tbh

He's my fav squid child


----------



## dedenne (Dec 2, 2017)

Oohhh


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 2, 2017)

I been thinking for about a week that this would be a fun thing! I didn't  know we actually had one!
Cool,cool, cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are we allowed to vote the same member for more than one award?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Cool, I sent in my votes! *coughvotemeformostactivecough*


----------



## Jacob (Dec 2, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Are we allowed to vote the same member for more than one award?



Yes


----------



## mitfy (Dec 2, 2017)

ooh this is fun! i didn't know this was a thing 
(me as best newbie perhaps? lol)


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2017)

Poems are an art form
Creative as can be
If you want my heart warm
Vote now for me


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 2, 2017)

u know, I think I have the best username on this site 

tbh no I don't lmao I wish I didn't pick this name


----------



## moonford (Dec 2, 2017)

Oh boy another year...


----------



## Chicha (Dec 2, 2017)

Cool to see this event back! I'm gonna have to start thinking on who to nominate.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 2, 2017)

When are we allowed to send our vote PMs? I'm kind of confused by how you said it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2017)

I think Kracko should win Member of the Year.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Dec 2, 2017)

Never heard of this


----------



## Jacob (Dec 2, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> When are we allowed to send our vote PMs? I'm kind of confused by how you said it.


You can PM your votes any time from now until the 21st.



Hanzoisbae said:


> Never heard of this


Understandable, you aren't even a year old member.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think Haydenv019 should get best newbie tbh
> 
> He's my fav squid child



Oml your gonna make cry...



Thank you and the other 3 for your kindness... it means alot to me 
​


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 3, 2017)

AH! I should have voted Pansear and Nana most missed! T-T  But I miss the person I voted for too....


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey, hopefully this goes well, looking forward to seeing the results of all of this


----------



## dedenne (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatUsername should win best username :}


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2017)

hello jacob iawaii i would like to nominate myself for all categories thank u


----------



## Aderyn (Dec 3, 2017)

*cough cough* vote me literally everything please *cough cough*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

Omg yas it's back  Gl everyone!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 3, 2017)

You should do one for biggest loser so I can win something for once in my life!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You should do one for biggest loser so I can win something for once in my life!



Same, or something like biggest ****poster for me XD


----------



## dedenne (Dec 3, 2017)

Do I deserve best newbie?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 3, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Poems are an art form
> Creative as can be
> If you want my heart warm
> Vote now for me


??? At least Ariane can draw


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 3, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> ??? At least Ariane can draw



Not saying that she isn't talented because she is... but another signature and drawing thread in the museum shop? Or someone who introduced a whole new medium?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Not saying that she isn't talented because she is... but another signature and drawing thread in the museum shop? Or someone who introduced a whole new medium?



Whoaaa there buddy.  Watch what you say about A r i a n e.  She's my friend and a very talented one at that.  Not that your poems aren't great, which they are.  You just don't need to diss another creative member.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 3, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Not saying that she isn't talented because she is... but another signature and drawing thread in the museum shop? Or someone who introduced a whole new medium?



did you really though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

If there was a category for "Weirdest Member" or maybe "Super Mario Junkie" I would totally get it


----------



## Haskell (Dec 3, 2017)

Vote Jeannine for "Biggest Animal Crosser" tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2017)

I made my votes and sent it to Jacob. I can’t tell you who I voted for in each category.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If there was a category for "Weirdest Member"  I would totally get it



This. Or returning member idk.

I'll probably have to think about if/when I'll send in my votes, though, so yeah laying low for now.


----------



## Haskell (Dec 3, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I made my votes and sent it to Jacob. I can’t tell you who I voted for in each category.



& why not?


----------



## Flare (Dec 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You should do one for biggest loser so I can win something for once in my life!



Umm hello we all know it belongs to me.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 3, 2017)

Flare said:


> Umm hello we all know it belongs to me.



actually it belongs to me!


----------



## Ayako (Dec 3, 2017)

Well then. I know I'm not a prime candidate but would love to vote


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2017)

Raskell said:


> & why not?



It's supposed to be a secret. I'm not even telling you what I voted for mascot of the year.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

username of the year award, here I come


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 3, 2017)

How about laziest member?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 3, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> GreatUsername should win best username :}



YES. YES YES YES YES YES. BEST USER ON THE SITE.


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> username of the year award, here I come



what a great username LMAO


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 4, 2017)

meanest member so i can win something


----------



## piichinu (Dec 4, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> ??? At least Ariane can draw



Whoaaa there buddy. Watch what you say about T o a d s w o r t h y. He's my friend and a very talented one at that. Not that her drawings aren't great, which they are. You just don't need to diss another creative member.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

piichinu said:


> Whoaaa there buddy. Watch what you say about T o a d s w o r t h y. He's my friend and a very talented one at that. Not that her drawings aren't great, which they are. You just don't need to diss another creative member.



Pfft.  You're a real comedian, aren't you?  Anyway the spaces are there because her username is literally A r i a n e.  There's no need to get salty, I'm just saying not to be mean to other members who also deserve the award.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 4, 2017)

can there be like a "member whose best was not good enough for this" award and can that member be me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Pfft.  You're a real comedian, aren't you?  Anyway the spaces are there because her username is literally A r i a n e.  There's no need to get salty, I'm just saying not to be mean to other members who also deserve the award.



calm yourself child/

do not stoop to their level


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Whoaaa there buddy.  Watch what you say about A r i a n e.  She's my friend and a very talented one at that.  Not that your poems aren't great, which they are.  You just don't need to diss another creative member.



I didn't diss her.... I was just saying how my poems were a new type of form of art not really featured before. I never said anything negative about anyone else, so don't try to make it seem like I was


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> I didn't diss her.... I was just saying how my poems were a new type of form of art not really featured before. I never said anything negative about anyone else, so don't try to make it seem like I was



I can respect that, and it's true that poems aren't really featured around here.  I was just pointing out that you can be creative even if your material is something already done, especially if you're better at it than a lot of people.  I wasn't trying to make you seem like a bad person, so I'm sorry if it seems that way.  People really hate it when I express my opinion around here...


----------



## piichinu (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Pfft.  You're a real comedian, aren't you?  Anyway the spaces are there because her username is literally A r i a n e.  There's no need to get salty, I'm just saying not to be mean to other members who also deserve the award.



Sorry I was trying to point out your hypocrisy in a light hearted comical way :[
No salt here!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

piichinu said:


> Sorry I was trying to point out your hypocrisy in a light hearted comical way :[
> No salt here!



Ugh I wasn't trying to hurt anyone's feelings or make anyone mad.  I honestly thought you were making fun of me, which is why I was trying to defend myself.  Forgive me?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 4, 2017)

When this is all over, it would be cool to see who gets the most votes over all in any category, (maybe top 3?) Like so and so didn't win anything, but got the most overall votes.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm not really a big Splatoon or Smash player, so I'm not sure how to vote there.


----------



## Allure (Dec 4, 2017)

.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 4, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> I didn't diss her.... I was just saying how my poems were a new type of form of art not really featured before. I never said anything negative about anyone else, so don't try to make it seem like I was



anyway, isn't this thing about who's most creative and not who's the most unique? ...lmao


----------



## himeki (Dec 4, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> ??? At least Ariane can draw





toadsworthy said:


> Not saying that she isn't talented because she is... but another signature and drawing thread in the museum shop? Or someone who introduced a whole new medium?





toadsworthy said:


> I didn't diss her.... I was just saying how my poems were a new type of form of art not really featured before. I never said anything negative about anyone else, so don't try to make it seem like I was





Nightmares said:


> anyway, isn't this thing about who's most creative and not who's the most unique? ...lmao



1. first dude i quoted: don't be an ass - people have different talents
2. @toadsworthy: just because you post poems doesn't make you special lmfao? you're not the only one who does writing on the forums, and thats no reason to **** on other members for their talents just because they share their talents w/ others?
3. nightmares is right. doesn't matter who makes the most unique things, its about creativity. doesn't have to be art or writing, could be music, could be crafts, etc etc. 

tdlr don't be an ass and **** on other people or think ur better than everyone else because you do something uncommon this is an animal crossing forum ffs


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2017)

Aw I didn't know u guys still did these :D I think I only voted the first year I was on here, I just remember voting Javocado for best username loool


----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2017)

My lord guys I thought it was pretty obvious toad was just lightheartedly kidding around.

He also never insulted anyone? All that was said is there's a lot of visual art threads _which there is_. That isn't being an ass. You guys are making something out of nothing.

Meanwhile (almost) everyone glossed over the post that was crapping on him initially which, from my understanding, was basically saying "lol what is this garbage, poems aren't art unlike drawings!"


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 4, 2017)

Tone it back, people. Keep in mind that this is an *unofficial* event that's simply a fun tradition here and isn't something to get worked up or competitive over.

Be nice!


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 4, 2017)

man i missed it here lol
i can't even vote here informedly though ToT


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 4, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> anyway, isn't this thing about who's most creative and not who's the most unique? ...lmao



I would say a good part of being creative is being unique and expressing it. Or on the flip side if you don't count "being unique" as part of creativity, then what are you judging it on...
I stand by my stance on defending myself at this point. My poems have brought a lot of happiness to a lot of people in the past month too, so if you don't want to vote for me fine, but don't be on here trying to defame me. Especially when I feel like it may be attached to something that is unrelated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> 1. first dude i quoted: don't be an ass - people have different talents
> 2. @toadsworthy: just because you post poems doesn't make you special lmfao? you're not the only one who does writing on the forums, and thats no reason to **** on other members for their talents just because they share their talents w/ others?
> 3. nightmares is right. doesn't matter who makes the most unique things, its about creativity. doesn't have to be art or writing, could be music, could be crafts, etc etc.
> 
> tdlr don't be an ass and **** on other people or think ur better than everyone else because you do something uncommon this is an animal crossing forum ffs



I never talked badly about Ariane's work, everyone on here is talented. Idk why everyone wants to say this, but I never did. And I didn't really see much writing threads in the museum or shop before me... I did see some other poets crop up afterwards though which made me happy that others decided to share their talents on the forums too.

Everyone needs to stop vilifying me when all I was doing was reminding people that there are other creative works besides drawing... my lord.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 4, 2017)

Now the question is, who's a good candidate for newbie of the year?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 4, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Now the question is, who's a good candidate for newbie of the year?



I would say me but I'm an idiotic brat sowwy toads


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 4, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Now the question is, who's a good candidate for newbie of the year?



Not me, lol.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 4, 2017)

Isn't it about time that we also have a category for Kingliest Member?
(asking for a friend)


----------



## dedenne (Dec 5, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Now the question is, who's a good candidate for newbie of the year?



Am I?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 5, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Now the question is, who's a good candidate for newbie of the year?



Hmmm... You can already guess who it is

​


----------



## mitfy (Dec 5, 2017)

how are people supposed to know who is a splat/smash/pokemon master..? this is just a genuine question, since i haven't really seen much on those subforums.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm the clear Pokemon master :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> Isn't it about time that we also have a category for Kingliest Member?
> (asking for a friend)



Yeah sure nominate me and I'll consider the deal


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 5, 2017)

Sheila still gets the cheesiest member award (this dates back to 2014 when she kept banning people for cheese reasons in the "Your Banned" game).


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 5, 2017)

mitfy said:


> how are people supposed to know who is a splat/smash/pokemon master..? this is just a genuine question, since i haven't really seen much on those subforums.



I haven't even played Splatoon yet (I plan on buying the game this Friday, since my little half-brother got a switch for his birthday)

But I can already tell I'm going to be the most dedicated Splat Master on the forums :3​


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 5, 2017)

If you played in those events for the fair and stuff you can get an idea...


----------



## mitfy (Dec 5, 2017)

i joined after the fair so i have no idea :V oh well
i want to think im good at smash but i've hardly ever played with other people because none of my friends have it and the online multiplayer truly sucks ass


----------



## Diancie (Dec 6, 2017)

crap where's the dumbest member award..I would win every year


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

This is fun! I wonder who will win what :3


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 8, 2017)

Yay! I just sent in my votes. I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh darn. I would vote but I feel I don't know anyone yet here. Still hope people have fun though.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2017)

I finally got around to sending mine lol


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 10, 2017)

Open your eyes
And you can see
And i'm emphasised
as Best Newbie

I've got that stock avatar
Rover is he
One vote can go far
Vote for me

TLDR: Vote for me ya big ol dumbo

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> or maybe "Super Mario Junkie" I would totally get it



Boy, you lookin' a fight

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreatUsername said:


> Now the question is, who's a good candidate for newbie of the year?



I'LL SING, I'LL DANCE JUST PLEASE GIVE ME THE AWARD FOR FU-


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2017)

Parakoopa144 said:


> Open your eyes
> And you can see
> And i'm emphasised
> as Best Newbie
> ...



you joined two days ago


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah, that's why the award is for newbies.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 10, 2017)

Parakoopa144 said:


> Yeah, that's why the award is for newbies.



and by newbies it meant all of 2017, not just 2 days ago


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

Parakoopa144 said:


> Boy, you lookin' a fight


I am actually


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah, and December 8th was in 2017, so doesn't that mean I could win it?


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2017)

Parakoopa144 said:


> Yeah, and December 8th was in 2017, so doesn't that mean I could win it?



Technically yes, though pretty sure people are just saying that no one knows who you are so don't get your hopes up


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah, I kinda get that, but why not try!


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 11, 2017)

I wonder who will get splat master 

*CoughMurrayCough*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I wonder who will get splat master



Probably whoever made the Butterfly Mirror in the last TBT Fair.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 11, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I wonder who will get splat master
> 
> *CoughMurrayCough*



I wish that award was called *Splat Daddy*


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 11, 2017)

reading back over this thread got me like...


----------



## Jacob (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your votes so far! Keep them coming!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 12, 2017)

Zane said:


> Aw I didn't know u guys still did these :D I think I only voted the first year I was on here, I just remember voting Javocado for best username loool



bless your soul < 3

i don?t even know where my votes headed because I?ve been MIA for most the year but I can?t wait to win hottest member


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Sheila still gets the cheesiest member award (this dates back to 2014 when she kept banning people for cheese reasons in the "Your Banned" game).



thanks ;] golden cheeses are always best. also  *you're banned.
 and yeah i still do from time to time eheh


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 17, 2017)

iirc, last year only about 50 or 60 people voted in this, and it was mostly the people who hang out heavily on Discord.  also, iirc, many of the winners last year came from the discord regulars as well.  sooo....  maybe all you n00bs jockeying for Best New Member should go spend time on the discord channel???  just a thought...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> iirc, last year only about 50 or 60 people voted in this, and it was mostly the people who hang out heavily on Discord.  also, iirc, many of the winners last year came from the discord regulars as well.  sooo....  maybe all you n00bs jockeying for Best New Member should go spend time on the discord channel???  just a thought...



Lmao, true. I wasn't really around by then but I can certainly see what you mean there


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 18, 2017)

I think none of the people I voted last year won. I hope that changes this time


----------



## Chele (Dec 19, 2017)

I probably can’t be a candidate for any of these awards since I’m too new, but I’m going to look for appropriate candidates to vote for right now. This is gonna take a while to think about.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey guys, thanks everyone for your constant participation! I extended voting until tomorrow, afterwards I will notify the thread of the end of voting. 

Please send me your final votes so I can tally them up!


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

Definitely looking forward to the final results, don't really see there being any definite for-sure winners in any catagory (besides most missed because it's pretty obvious) so it'll be nice to see who won what, since it's anyone's game practically at this point


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2017)

Vote me for biggest loser! Just kidding, or not. I don't know. I know I'll never win anything. T_T


----------



## Jacob (Dec 23, 2017)

Voting is now closed!

Winners will be announced sometime in the near future!

Thanks everyone for your participation this year : )

(Edit: Just went through about 15 people's votes that I missed in the past few days!! Thank you so much for voting! Everything has been recorded correctly, sorry for not sending out a confirmation when I first received them.)


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Definitely looking forward to the final results, don't really see there being any definite for-sure winners in any catagory (besides most missed because it's pretty obvious)



who's the obvious most missed??


----------



## Conor (Dec 24, 2017)

Good to see this is still going on!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2017)

Pretty sure GreatUsername will win Newbie of the Uear, he’s been more active than me the past few weeks because I couldn’t find my 3DS.


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 24, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> reading back over this thread got me like...



Haha! This confirms why I have always liked you, toads! We quote this all the time...lol. (oh, its all broken and on the floor) #lolololol


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> who's the obvious most missed??



Nigel


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 1, 2018)

When are  the results coming out?


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> When are  the results coming out?



I am designing the graphics, as I have since 2013, but I suffered a bad injury IRL on the 26th so they will be a little late. Whether Jacob decides to announce the winners without the awards is up to him - but otherwise you can blame the delay on me.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 2, 2018)

Tina said:


> but otherwise you can blame the delay on me.



We won't blame anything on you Tina! An injury is completely understandable and everyone always appreciates the work you put into the banners.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 5, 2018)

Can we get an estimate on when this could be up?


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Can we get an estimate on when this could be up?



There isn't an estimate at the moment. I'm still recovering and cannot set a hard limit right now, and Jacob has told me to take my time. I'm sure if it goes on too long he'll announce it ahead of the graphics.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 5, 2018)

Tina said:


> There isn't an estimate at the moment. I'm still recovering and cannot set a hard limit right now, and Jacob has told me to take my time. I'm sure if it goes on too long he'll announce it ahead of the graphics.



aww are you sick? if you are i hope you get better soon ^.^


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 5, 2018)

Tina said:


> There isn't an estimate at the moment. I'm still recovering and cannot set a hard limit right now, and Jacob has told me to take my time. I'm sure if it goes on too long he'll announce it ahead of the graphics.



don't let anything else stress you out, just focus on yourself! Hope you get better!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh well. Get better soon Tina!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2018)

I can wait awhile for the graphics. But the results, I would like to see as soon as possible.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 12, 2018)

^I second this


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 12, 2018)

^ I third this. I want to know who is Newbie of the Year or Splat Master


----------



## Cascade (Jan 12, 2018)

I voted Monkey D Luffy for Splat Master


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not usually one to stray from tradition, tradition being: Revealing winners alongside banners, because knowing who wins is nice and all but I would want my prize! But if as long as you guys are OK with waiting receive the banners after knowing the winners, I'd be happy to reveal the names within the next few days.

Thoughts?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm normally patient to wait for the results to come up, but since we're already 13 days in, I'll like to see the results appear soon, without the banners. Then I'll wait for the banners.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 12, 2018)

I would love the names in a few days. If I even won a reward J would proudly wear the banner regardless because of the hard work Tina put in to create them.

To summarize: Yes, i’m totally fine with revealing the names early.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 12, 2018)

I think people would be ok, either they forgot about it and would just be happy to win, or if they get legit angry about it they should re evaluate their life priorities


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

I actually forgot this was a thing xDD 


Yeah I wouldn't mind seeing the winners first


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind either. I mean if you win you can always claim your banner afterwards as long as we get updates on those as well


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2018)

I'd be fine with learning the winners first.  I'm very curious to see who won and wouldn't mind waiting for the banners.


----------



## Chele (Jan 13, 2018)

As everybody else says, having the winners announced first would be fine. Just as long as it doesn’t put Tina in a sudden rush to get them done quickly, then I’m fine with it.


----------



## Valzed (Jan 13, 2018)

This is my first time participating so I didn't know there were prizes to win. I care less about the results or banners than I do about making sure Tina takes the time she needs to heal. A real person has a real injury - that's more important than any graphic or title. Ok, that's my 2 cents. Thanks! *gets off soapbox*

I hope you're doing well, Tina, and that your injury heals quickly for you!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm fine with winners first, better to build anticipation for the finished banners anyways


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

Chele said:


> As everybody else says, having the winners announced first would be fine. Just as long as it doesn’t put Tina in a sudden rush to get them done quickly, then I’m fine with it.



Yeah, I hope she doesn't feel that or anything or people get too anxious about getting them. Knowing winners before is as I said fine, but if people and Tina feel rushy then I can wait


----------



## Jacob (Jan 13, 2018)

Results are posted. =)


----------

